# We have a Kitty!



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Some of you may recognize this adorable face.....it's Kitty! (she was Ulysses but my kiddos love to call her Kitty)
Unfortunalty she didn't turn out show potential like we hoped, so she has been spayed and has been back home with the MopTop crew for a couple weeks.
I do have a couple homes pending for her, so she isn't available. (sorry!) I just though you all might love to see how adorable she is!:whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Katie, she is adorable!! What lucky folks those potential parents are.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Now that is the kind of kitty I like! I love how she has some of the darker hairs go into her top knot!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie, she is stunning. What an adorable girl!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Now that's a kitty I wouldn't be allergic too!!! Boy she may not be show material but she sure is stunning. If your homes for her fall through ........IWAK!!!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Kitty is tooooo cute! And I lover her name. It reminds me of Monsters Inc. "Kitty" that Boo named the big blue furry monster. Just adorable!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

She IS cute! Reminds me I need to bathe one of mine.. maybe she can be cute again. LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie, she's adorable! Love that topknot.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aweeeeeeeee she's the cuttest ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IWAP


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Show potential or not, she is gorgeous. Love the topknot, too.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She sure looks show material to me. What a darling little girl. I wish I was a pending home.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Did your pack remember her right away? Be still my heart your pups are most definitely some of the prettiest! Darn that husband o mine...can you all give me some advice as to how to get him to come to the MH side? Yes, I know what most darling husbands want, how do you think I got Posh? :wink:

PS I hope Kitty and Mouse are giving each other lots of kisses, I've been thinking about you guys all week.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

LOL! Well you did get me. Not the "kitty" I was expecting. What a beautiful pup. Gak! IWAP also. Please you guys...stop! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

simply does not get any cuter than that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

no no no...IWAK I want Kitty. Not IWAP. 

Amy good thinking, how nice that Mouse can have her sister around right now. Hugs to you Katie, it seems you always have a lot going on lately.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the compliments!:biggrin1:
Kitty really is such a sweet fun girl. And yes, she fit right back in here like she never left!
Here is a pic of her from a few days ago, taking a nap with her favorite sister, Mouse.....


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

*** gasp ***

I am afraid I'm going to have to quit the forum. It is getting too hard to resist MHS and it took me years (and years and years) to convince hubby we could properly take care of one dog.  

She is precious!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She sure is a cutie!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

isshinryu_mom said:


> *** gasp ***


ditto. I am in love. But don't quit the forum Ann. I have found that pictures go along way to temper the disease.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ann... I am going to share a secret with you. This is how you do it.. You "babysit a puppy for someone.. like a breeder? Because that puppy is being bullied. So you are doing a favor for a week ( which might turn into two). When he sees that puppy playing with Roxie... and then falls in love with it.. BAM it becomes HIS idea. 

Ok maybe that only works in my house? HAHA


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

is that how you got Goldi Melissa?


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ann... I am going to share a secret with you. This is how you do it.. You "babysit a puppy for someone.. like a breeder? Because that puppy is being bullied. So you are doing a favor for a week ( which might turn into two). When he sees that puppy playing with Roxie... and then falls in love with it.. BAM it becomes HIS idea.
> 
> Ok maybe that only works in my house? HAHA


ha ha ha. That's so funny. Your a smart girl!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann would like a new Kitty.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I want Kitty. She is too cute and just the thing my boys need to sharpen their manners.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my! She is just one of the cutest havs I've ever seen! Her coloring is so pretty and she just looks so....sweet! I want her too! And that photo of her with Mouse...how cute!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Adorable .. Now I know how to get one more .. and a little girl to boot . Just call it kitty and say I am going to get a kitty for the boys and come home with an adorable bundle like her .. called Ta Da --Kitty !!
Ahnold was Happy Valentines Day even if he was a little late ..it worked ..


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I started how I got Goldie and the others here.. because I was hijacking Katies awesome thread.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=174877#post174877


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love this "Kitty", what a doll!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh that is the cutest picture of Kitty and Mouse! Cutest!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would so take Miss.Kitty. She is a real cutie pie!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

HERE KITTY, KITTY, KITTY. HERE.
CAROLE


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Katie, she's SO cute!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Carole,
I am really telling you, you need a trip North to get a big puppy fix. Mine all need baths and I know that Katie would let you play with hers and who knows maybe there would be others to play with around here. I like Melissa's idea for getting your second one, maybe puppy sitting for a breeder is a good idea. When they are older puppies I usually tell them they can have them on a trial basis to make sure they fit in. Boy does that work for the wife and hubby usually caves because they are just so fun to have around, and the men just don't know until it is to late. My poor husband just asks how many are you keeping out of this litter? He told me long ago I could have puppies but no more children, not sure if he regrets that now or not. I think the dogs have cost us more than the kids did. I love Kitty, she really is a beautiful little girl and was sorry she didn't turn out but will make a wonderful cuddly pet.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Katie,

Kitty is absolutly adorable! How do you do it? Just keep coming up with more and more cute puppies?!?
The picture of Mouse and Kitty all snuggled up and snoozing is just too cute for words!

IWAK!!!

Beverly


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitty is gorgeous! What a beautiful Hav.

She reminds me a lot of Emmy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wasn't I good girl Katie to keep my mouth shut? :tape: I got to see her when she came home and her new pictures are absolutely 
A - D - O - R - A - B - L - E
Give her a hug for me.




Elaine said:


> ...When they are older puppies I usually tell them they can have them on a trial basis to make sure they fit in. Boy does that work...


Yep, know that one too Elaine. I'm sitting here next to one of AKC's newest Champion Havanese :first: 
Sure glad that her first potential home changed their mind. :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*At first I thought Katie is going crazy!*

Kids, dogs, puppies, shows, puppies, grooming, health challenges....and then a kitten! I thought you just lost it! And then you surprise us with this beautiful girl.

What exactly is "show quality" anyway? At Sue's we used to practice conformation...and I was the "judge"...all of the dogs in our class were the right height, right coat, and great eyes, tail set...and yet some won, some didn't. How does a judge choose?

How does a breeder know for sure what show quality truly is? I'll think they are all beautiful, so I guess it is hard for me. Whenever we go to a show, I think they are all perfect...how does one win and another perfect one not win?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bestill my heart!! Oh, Katie, she is a beauty! Kitty's colors would complement Ricky and Sammy very nicely, don't you think? :biggrin1: That picture of the two sisters together is too cute for words!!! How old are they?

Kitty and Mouse. Funny. lol


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Katie, Kitty is ADORABLE!!!

I love the picture of her and Mouse, precioius.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

lovelovelovelove the picture of her and Mouse. Too cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, she is beautiful!!! How nice of you to pick us for her next home.......:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what no more pictures of the kitty and the mouse? Whaaaaaaa! (where else can I be a brat?)


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Kids, dogs, puppies, shows, puppies, grooming, health challenges....and then a kitten! I thought you just lost it! And then you surprise us with this beautiful girl.
> 
> What exactly is "show quality" anyway? At Sue's we used to practice conformation...and I was the "judge"...all of the dogs in our class were the right height, right coat, and great eyes, tail set...and yet some won, some didn't. How does a judge choose?
> 
> How does a breeder know for sure what show quality truly is? I'll think they are all beautiful, so I guess it is hard for me. Whenever we go to a show, I think they are all perfect...how does one win and another perfect one not win?


I was wondering the same thing. Please Katie do tell us, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

As breeders we do our best to evaluate the potential show puppies against the Havanese standard and what we think would make the best show dogs.
But puppies grow and change, and what you see at 10 weeks isn't always what you get at 6mo!
In Kitty's case, she has a very soft, sweet loving personality. Not a "look at me show attitiude" that would be great for the showring. Her rear legs are also "hocky" meaning the come very close together when she is walking. Add on top of that not loving to be groomed so Heather, Elaine and I decided that her being spayed and a spoiled loving pet was the best thing for her!
She went to her new home this weekend~ I miss my sweet Kitty!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Does her new mother know about us? How we can be her best friends? 

I believe that whoever adopted Kitty was very lucky.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wait!!! she didn't come to my house.... I thought it was decided that I was going to get the non-allergic kitty??? Ha ha ha... I am glad she is in her furever home.


----------

